# Major's first leg bite session.



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

8 month old pup, first leg bite session. Decoy is Franklin from Puerto Rico. New addition to Bullock's K9. He's a French Ring guru. He worked a couple dogs out very nicely today. Working on teaching Major to drive more into the bite instead of pulling. 
Hope the link works.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/oofskoq0z0gh3wm/20131109_115409.mp4


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice work, David. Are you training him for French Ring?


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

No. Just PP


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog; nice work on both ends !

next time you see him, ask him what the hand waving at the dog's face was for at the end of the clip (approx 4:30 mark)
- i don't understand why he was doing that at the end; assuming that was the end of the session


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> nice dog; nice work on both ends !
> 
> next time you see him, ask him what the hand waving at the dog's face was for at the end of the clip (approx 4:30 mark)
> - i don't understand why he was doing that at the end; assuming that was the end of the session


IMO to get a civil reaction to the man and make sure the dog isn't focusing on the suit/equipment?


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> IMO to get a civil reaction to the man and make sure the dog isn't focusing on the suit/equipment?


That's it. If you turn the volume up, you might be able to hear him say civil. Lol he was speaking Spanish to major the whole Time do u might not be able to understand it.


----------

